# Airide for numpties



## kimwez (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sure all of this has been asked before but hopefully this question will knit it all together.

We collect our new motorhome next week and it has an Airide system fitted - I'd never heard of it before so I'm quite keen to find out what its all about so forgive the numpty questions but its better to ask.

The system fitted has two valves and gauges fitted in the passenger footwell.

My questions are:

1. What pressure to inflate to for normal driving?

2. I see it can be used for levelling - is this more for fine tuning rather than dispensing with the ramps totally?

3. There's no pressure in the system currently - is it best to dissapate the pressure if leaving in storage?

4. Are there any disadvantages to these systems - all I've read is positives so I can't understand why everyone doesn't have it?

Um, that's it for now but there's bound to be more the more I think about it.

Thanks in advance.

Mr Wez


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi,
I fitted airide last year.
Usually run at around 35psi. Its a bit of trial and error.
Stability is improved on the road.
Less wallowing on tight bends and roundabouts
Personally never use it for levelling, carry a selection of different thickness blocks.
I would inflate prior to leaving storage as you have no bumpstops fitted.
Everyone does not have it because it comes down to choice.



Cheers

dave p


----------



## kimwez (Mar 9, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi,
> I fitted Airide last year.
> Usually run at around 35psi. Its a bit of trial and error.
> Stability is improved on the road.
> ...


Dave,

Thanks for the reply.

How do I know whether there are bump-stops fitted?

Does the airide replace or supplement the normal shock absorbers, I ask as the "new" MH is a 2005 Bessecar E495, when we took it out for a test drive the gauges were indicating 0psi.

Mr Wez


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The airide units fit in the same place as the original bumpstops
Dave p


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I think the manufacturers recommend that you should always have a minimum of 5 - 10 psi in the units. It might be worth checking that yours will hold air and that they haven't been damaged.
The Airides have nothing to do with shock absorbers which remain in place.
It might be worth giving the suppliers a ring. It used to be GB Services at Honiton who I have always found very helpful.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Just a small related question - I was told my back springs are 'tired' but it was optional to replace them as not too bad.

Do I get my springs fixed first on the forward look, or think about these instead?


----------



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a quick heads up. I think Airide have been taken over by Towcentre Ltd in Hamworthy, Poole, Dorset. I think the Honiton people are emigrating and have passed/sold the business to Towcentre.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Air Assist*

I have fitted Air Assist to two Vans now and what I have found is as follows :-

Run with at least 5psi
Final full load pressure is a case of trial and error I run my current van a Merc at 25psi.
The Autosleeper was at 30psi.
Too soft and it will still wallow when islands are taken at a reasonable pace too hard and the back will bounce about.
They are not designed to be used as levelling devices as over inflation causes damage. (eg. if you inflate to max working Pressure then walk from the front to the rear of the van the bellows pressure will increase due to your weight increasing the compression.)
I use only one infation point on the basis that if a bellows fails then the van will lower on an even keel. ( I visualise the situation, negotiating an island outboard bellows fails and the van suddenly keels over Hard. Could take some tricky handling.
I have used both Dunlop and Firestone, personnally I prefer the Dunlop Pneumatic fittings as push in Le Gris type can leak.

Inflate and enjoy

Steve


----------



## kimwez (Mar 9, 2010)

*Airide for Numpties*

Thanks all for your replies, the dealer will be checking the system out as part of the pre-delivery service.

Mr Wez


----------

